# OFFICIAL NBA 2012/2013 Season



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

_*Time to get the discussion going. Thoughts and predictions so far?​*_


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Lakers stay failing, D'antoni is a NIGHTMARE fit for this team, this isn't Steve Nash eight years ago, Kobe is getting older and Dwight Howard is still coming off the back injury.

They need to trade Gasol for Josh Smith is they even want this to have a tiny chance to try and work.

Rondo and Bradley gonna put the team on their back and become the best guard combo in the league and the Celtics gonna be grabbin' some rebounds come playoff time and beat Lob City in the finals, 4-2. Suck it Bron Bron.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

They are all about the pick and roll now. Or so they say. I won't be convinced that their decision to pass on Phil Jackson was a good one until they start producing though.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

So... I just found this thread and I hope to get it going. :thumb02:

The Lakers suck and in my opinion they'd be better off if they got rid of Howard asap. It's obvious he doesn't wanna play defense unless he gets the ball on the other end. However, Kobe needs the ball as well and once Kobe has it, Howard just turns off and stares at the basket awaiting a rebound. People keep saying Howard and Gasol are a bad fit when in truth Kobe and Howard are an even worse fit. Then you have Steve Nash who likes the pick and roll game... but Howard doesn't roll. He stands still and watches the basketball. Plus if the Lakers don't make the playoffs I guarantee you he will be a free agent after the season. 

So far I have the Bulls winning the big one this year if everyone stays healthy and Rose finds back into his game. They have a great passing front court, they're constantly creating shots for each other, there are barely any isolations and in my opinion they're best at playing as a team.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I don't really like this basketball stuff but work is paying me to watch a double header today. Celtics vs Heat went to double OT, causing the 2nd game Thunder vs Lakers to not even come on the network until the 2nd quarter. Hope they break into a couple of decent scuffles or something.


----------

